# car masking tape



## ChilliRedCelica (Jan 15, 2012)

:newbie: Hi all, my first post on here so hope ive got it in the right place but sorry if i havent.

I have been the proud owner of my current car, Toyota Celica T Sport in chilli red for about 5 months now. However the last couple of months have taken quite a toll on my paintwork. So eventually i decided enough was enough and wanted to detail the car again and with the weather not being too bad thought id start from the beginning. So went over the bodywork with autoglym's clay bar and then super resin polish and now im going to go and put on a good 3 layers of autoglym high definition wax. 

Ive seen in the showroom section on here that some people use 3m car masking tape to cover over certain trim and lights etc so was just wondering where i could get some from. Im planning on doing it tomorrow morning so wont have the luxury of ordering off the internet, so would like to just walk into a store to buy it. Im in the milton keynes/bedford area.

Thanks for taking the time to read, cheers

Alex


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Check if any of the traders are near by mate :thumb:


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

or here : http://www.3mselect.co.uk/p-1373-3m-scotch-water-resistant-blue-masking-tape-25mm-x-50m-roll.aspx

postage kills it though


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

most motor factors will sell it or a body repair shop. I've a place that mixes car paint and all body panel stuff who sell it, I'm sure theres somewhere near you that would sell it if you needed a "walk in" outlet.
Also most of the masking you'll see will be when the paint is being corrected, not really needed when waxing :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

As said, only really needed when machine correcting :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

B&Q sell some suitable for use on car paintwork as well.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wouldnt really worry about it unless your doing some machine polishing. If its just SRP your using and then waxing then taping isnt really nessecary as there's not much dusting etc. But if you feel taping gives you peace of mind then suppose that's important as you'll enjoy it more that way!


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

I use Uni part, Dingbros also sell it and as others said you can get it in B&Q also. Plus many traders on here sell it too:thumb:


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> B&Q sell some suitable for use on car paintwork as well.


mind linking or posting a pic mate?
the 3M stuff is hard to get without buying online for me too..this would save me on postage! :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

If I remember, Halfrauds sell low tack tape for these sorts of purposes, and there is likely one near by most people


----------

